# Debi banned?



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

What's up??


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 18, 2007)

I just saw that!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 18, 2007)

Where did you see this and  why!!!!!!!


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 18, 2007)

What the....? Say it ain't so.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

I am going to guess....competition. Starting your own Smoking web site forum never seems to go over well with management. The same thing happens to members who start their own fishing websites on the Florida Sportsman forum.


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

Hogwash!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 18, 2007)

You should never sign those non compete contracts.  LOL


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, we still have contact with her through her site...  Looking at all the new roll calls on this site I don't think her site has any bearing on what goes on here...   Bummer...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

I do not understand what is going on.

I do know that I will miss her!!!
Hope things can be worked out.


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sure this was not an easy decision for Jeff and the Mods, being Debi was such a big part of this site, however, starting your own Bar-B-que forum website would indeed be competition for this site and possibly pull members away. I can only wish Debi the best, she has helped me alot. Hopefully something can be worked out and she can return sometime in the future.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow Flash, you sure know alot!!  Inside source??


----------



## flash (Dec 18, 2007)

Not on this site, no. But I am the forum moderator on the Florida Sportsman website.  

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeromain?id=1

http://floridasportsman.com/

We have members that start up their own website. Management tends to want us to delete links to those websites. Reasoning is that it removes hits from the Florida Sportsman site. I am sure it is nothing personal, but just a business decision on the part of SMF.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 18, 2007)

I See Moderaters Here Online Etc...lets Hear It..is There Any Truth To This..this Isnt A Competive Website If It Is I Will List A Bunch  For Other Members....come On ..whats Happening Here. Deb Is A Great Sorce For Info..let Us Know


----------



## hell fire grill (Dec 18, 2007)

Does any one know what the address to her site. I want to check it out, and possibly be one of her first members.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 18, 2007)

I know this will shock alot of you new folks to no end, however the SMF plodded along just fine before DJD showed up. In fact, when she came through the door merely a year ago as a self proclaimed newb herself it was those of us that remain who answered her newbie questions "and watched her grow like we would watch our own children grow" to steal a little prose from one of her recent posts.


----------



## goat (Dec 18, 2007)

DeeJ may be banned but she still has her green thingys.


----------



## vlap (Dec 18, 2007)

Noone has claimed this site wouldn't go on without her. The thing is she is a friend to many and those many would like to see her here and would like to understand why.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 18, 2007)

I have always called Debi a friend however, while there is nothing wrong with starting your own forum, it is a problem if you use another large forum to piggy back off of to do that.

The PM service on the SMF as well as other tools were used to propegate membership for the other forum, something I would never think of doing on any other forum.

I have spoken with several other large forum administrators and there is no question as to the fact that this type of forum abuse is below the belt and required an immediate ban.

The SMF is a place to learn about smoking meat... it is not to be used as a way to start your own site by PM'ing or emailing all the members and asking them to come over to your forum where there is much less crap.

Just a "principle" thing.

If you would do things differently then that is fine... this is what I chose to do after thinking long and hard about it and while it was not an easy decision.. something had to be done.

I am closing this thread.. any more talk about it will be deleted just because it is not needed and has nothing to do with the SMF or smoking meat.

If you have a question, feel free to PM me about it and I will do my best to answer.


----------

